# How close is my dog?



## johnjames719 (Feb 5, 2020)

Hey I had a questions for you more experienced breeders out there. I have a female poodle who is extremely good at hiding blood, and it almost makes it impossible to know when she’s is heat, well Thursday of last week I somehow noticed a drop of blood on her that day and I took her that friday and her progesterone is 0.5 slightly above baseline so I was going to go today which is Friday since I doubt she’s been in at a long time, but I had a grooming appointment with her and she needed to make it since the COVID stuff we had to wait three weeks and couldn’t miss it. As it stands I can’t take her test until Monday coming up and her vulva looks barely swelled, and I haven’t seen a drop of blood since. Also her vulva will normally it will swell like a balloon right when she’s fully ready. Even now she’s not flagging my dog even though my male keeps trying to make advances. How long do you think she is in her cycle? When I took her to the vet which I agreed with her she seemed early.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Didn't your bitch just have puppies?


----------



## johnjames719 (Feb 5, 2020)

twyla said:


> Didn't your bitch just have puppies?


I have three dogs the one who has pups is fixed now. I want to have one more litter since I still have many family members who want one my other female and fixing her, my male has a belly band on so they aren’t/can’t mate even if they wanted plus I don’t ever leave them unsupervised now so that chance can never happen, but I’m using a championship stud for her who both the champ and my dog is clear with their genetics and then that’s it. Just trying to figure out what’s going on with her.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Never say never; Mother Nature is relentless. Females can have "silent heats". They have been known to assist the male in pulling off his belly band, and males have pulled off the period panties on females and mate with them. They can and have done this quietly with their owner sitting at their computer in the same room. Frankly, they're no different than determined human teenagers. If I could wager a bet, I'd bet your household male will get to your female if he hasn't already, before and/or after, she mates with your chosen stud dog.

I'll again refer you to this PF thread, Nearly Everything You Want to Know About The Technical Aspects of Breeding. 

Since all the information you need is there and at your vet's office, so I'm locking this thread.


----------

